# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Hemmelsdorfer See ?!

## Windfluechtling

Moin Surf-Gemeinde! 
Ich habe da mal ne Frage. War schon jemand mal aufm Hemmelsdorfer See Surfen und kann sagen wie es so ist? 
Ich wollte in den nchsten Wochen dort mal hin um dort ne Runde zu Freestyln, da es bei mir nur 15-20 min Fahrt entfernt ist.
Wrde mich ber Meinungen freuen  :Smile: 

Maloha 
Windfluechtling

----------


## Tinchen81

Keine Ahnung, den See kenne ich nicht und anscheind auch sonst niemand hier. Von daher, ich sehe gerade, der Post ist ein wenig lter. Wartse da gewesen und wie hat es dir gefallen? Wrde mich sehr interessieren.
Gru an dich
Tinchen

----------

